# Au secours: Sortie vidéo avec adaptateur avec ibook G4



## j.chaparro (19 Décembre 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde, je dois utiliser mon ibook avec un projecteur le 22 décembre à 15 heures et... j'ai aucune image. 

Je m'explique:

L'ibook G4 avec l'adaptateur vidéo vendu par apple (neuf), un câble (neuf) et un projecteur (qui marche avec un autre ordi (DELL Arrrg) me donne: No signal. Le seul moment où j'obtiens un peu de bruit d'image c'est quand je change la configuration de la résolution dans les Préférences Système

Si une âme charitable peut m'aider je lui en serait reconnu éternellement   

Merci et bonnes fêtes
 

Juan


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

Il faut que tu saches si tu te sers de l'adaptateur vidéo Apple (qui est utilisé pour la S-Video ou Composite) ou de l'adaptateur pour moniteur VGA (utilisé uniquement pour le VGA), et ensuite du type d'entrée accepté par ton projecteur.


----------



## j.chaparro (20 Décembre 2004)

jhk a dit:
			
		

> Il faut que tu saches si tu te sers de l'adaptateur vidéo Apple (qui est utilisé pour la S-Video ou Composite) ou de l'adaptateur pour moniteur VGA (utilisé uniquement pour le VGA), et ensuite du type d'entrée accepté par ton projecteur.




Le projecteur dispose d'une entre vidéo normale et d'un entrée s-vidéo pareil que l'adaptateur, malheureusement je n'ai pas de câble s-vidéo. j'avais déjà utlisé le projecteur sans problème avant... merci


----------



## jhk (20 Décembre 2004)

Les idées qui me viennet à l'esprit pêle-mêle :
- Vérifier la propreté des connecteurs
- Savoir s'il n'y a pas une résolution et/ou nombre de couleurs limite supporté(s) par le projecteur
- Vérifier la configuration du projecteur, voire de ton iBook G4.


----------

